# TrueOS Discontinuation



## Zhsk (May 18, 2020)

TrueOS dicontinues.


----------



## Zhsk (May 18, 2020)

TrueOS Discontinuation - TrueNAS - Welcome to the Open Storage Era
					






					www.truenas.com


----------



## Cthulhux (May 18, 2020)

I consider this news to be irrelevant to the FreeBSD project, as the TrueOS developers have mostly migrated their weird platform to Linux.


----------



## eldaemon (May 18, 2020)

Cthulhux said:


> I consider this news to be irrelevant to the FreeBSD project, as the TrueOS developers have mostly migrated their weird platform to Linux.



I didn't know about that. Could you explain?


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (May 18, 2020)

As far as I can tel the project was canceled: https://www.truenas.com/TrueOS-Discontinuation/


----------



## Cthulhux (May 18, 2020)

pyret said:


> I know Project Trident moved from FreeBSD to Linux, but I'd never heard TrueOS had switched to Linux.



Those are the same guys, I thought?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 18, 2020)

This is all fairly old news, too.


----------

